# Central Missouri



## slayerrd

Anyone find any around miller or morgan counties? I'm trying to decide weather to make the drive or wait a few days.


----------



## fungiguy

Wait, went yesterday and today to honey holes that have produced year after year and didn't find anything here in central missouri.


----------



## slayerrd

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fungiguy

no problem, good luck out there. Ill be posting when I find em startin


----------



## mmwtdh

Found 4 giant reds in Morgan County today. Raining now, thinking that the 19 th on is gonna be killer...


----------



## been2long

I am from Camden county, I found 2 blacks, 1 tan and 1 red yesterday 4/14 hoping there will be many more today


----------



## mmwtdh

8 whites today, will be back Wednesday.......


----------



## treasurehunter

I went out Sunday to 2 honey holes and nothing for me yet This new forum doesnt tell you where everyone is located does it? Im in Morgan County


----------



## mmwtdh

Morgan County.......


----------



## treasurehunter

Ok mmwtdh...so there are some out there in Morgan County just not in my spot Did find plently of ticks and have heard of a bunch of Red ones have been found but Im not looking for those. Glad your hunt payed off


----------



## slayerrd

A buddy of mine found 6 small ones today in morgan county. It's getting close. I wonder how the cool weather on Thursday and Friday will affect them?


----------



## slayerrd

I'm tempted to make the drive tomorrow but i don't wanna jump the gun.


----------



## slayerrd

Went today in miller county with nothing to show for it. Maybe next week.


----------



## treasurehunter

None here yet for me but all this rain kept me out and now colder weather. I dont know know if I should wait or work my way back in there??GRRR!!!


----------



## fungiguy

found several 2 inch greys in boone county literally 50 feet from the missouri river bank yesterday. I already ate them


----------



## treasurehunter

Fungi,
River banks... YAY!!! I have the creek bottoms here in Morgan co. River bottoms Ive never been as dont know where to go without getting shot. I hope you enjoyed your catch and Ill get back out there in next couple days. Good luck all!


----------



## mmwtdh

I'm gonna put my parka on and head out in a couple of hours........ see what happens.


----------



## mmwtdh

Ok, looked for 1 1/2 hours and found 28... Couple big white ones, the rest greys. They were in the leaves on a creek bank, hard to see. We'll see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## kay0213

I'm headed to Putnam Co this weekend, with the rain and cooler temps, not sure what might be up. Any encouragement, it's a little cooler there than Columbia, season usually lags a few days up to a week. I appreciate the input.


----------



## derek099

I'm over in pilotgrove mo I've went a few times and haven't found jack squat.


----------



## fungiguy

Make sure you guys get out there this weekend! They are up BIG TIME, just small right now and hiding under the leafs. Been on the horn talking to friends who hunt boone,callaway,audrain countys same as me and have been finding the same. We all agree that one or two good days and they'll be ready for pickin as they have already started. It's just this cold snap last night and the rain. This weekend is gonna be GOOD once we get a little sun! looking forward to some great pictures from you guys this year!


----------



## derek099




----------



## derek099

Those were from last years find ....emm not too big on eating the big morels I like the smaller ones to eat ... found those in Armstrong mo.


----------



## slayerrd

Any finds in morgan or miller counties this weekend?


----------



## mmwtdh

Found 52 in Morgan Co yesterday. Going back Wednesday, should be better...


----------



## letlittle1sgrow

Found 115 morels sunday and 30 monday here in west central mo.


----------



## mmwtdh

23 yesterday, still just finding little greys...


----------



## slayerrd

Hopefully this warm weather will get them started. Planning on going to miller county on Tuesday.


----------



## herb76

I have been going for about a week straight and have only found 4 small ones, can anyone tell me where I need to be looking , I live in Reynolds county, south east of Salem mo. Oh yeah of the four found my wife found three of em


----------



## herb76

It's raining here today it's supposed to rain Saturday and be in the 70's Sunday, will Sunday be a good day


----------



## mozeta

If you find them it will be. I'll be looking on Sunday for sure.


----------



## letlittle1sgrow

Found 175 whites today in the rain... Henry &amp; St Clair county


----------



## mmwtdh

60 today in about 2 hours. Mostly whites, some of them just popping up. Should be good this weekend.


----------



## bleutigredancing

Anyone having luck in Cole County? A neighbor found a handful in town Saturday, so spent Sunday afternoon in woods and creek bottoms with two friends. We didn't find any.


----------



## wbook01

Not Cole County, but I picked 22 yellows yesterday afternoon in Howard County. They all came from the hills along the north side of the Missouri. Not much reward for the effort.


----------



## maxb

Shut out today just outside of Columbia.


----------



## treasurehunter

Well I tried to post a photo but looks like it went to photo gallery but not sure it worked and sounds like a big hassle to post one on the forum....GEEEZZZ! Anyway myself and my BFF found 29 yesterday in Morgan County... Mostly big yellows and a few grays. It was a blast and walked a long way to find this new honey hole but the ticks were fast and furious They are out there in Mo Co....if you can findem. Good luck everyone!


----------



## par0ne40

Found bout 80. mostly whites, monday in Miller County on Osage River


----------



## mmwtdh

131 today, lots of big yellows. Probably my last trip, found 267 this year......


----------



## bleutigredancing

Found 4 May 1 near Missouri River in Cole County Only one was edible. Wondering if season is over??


----------



## slayerrd

Found 52 Tuesday in miller county. I would say about half grays and half yellows.


----------

